# Sampletekk Piano Library Roundup



## Simeon (Jun 18, 2020)

I know Sampletekk piano libraries have been around for quite a while but today was my first experience with them. I hope you enjoy my discovery of five of their piano libraries.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jun 19, 2020)

Quoting myself from here: https://vi-control.net/community/th...ed-sunday-june-7th-expired.94260/post-4576142


FlyingAndi said:


> While I like the overall timbre of the Blue Grand better than that of the other two pianos, there something odd when strike a chord with low velocity with the sustain pedal pressed down, let it ring for some time and then strike the same chord again with a higher velocity (and repeat this with even higher velocities). Sometimes the notes of the lower velocities cut off in an unnatural way.



This can be heard in Simeons video at 7:47.
@SampleTekk is there anything that can be done to fix this?


----------



## CGR (Jun 19, 2020)

Great review again Simeon. Per from Sampletekk said the inspiration for the upright 'Rain Piano' came after listening to Tom Waits 'Mule Variations' album (one of my "Desert Island Discs"). Per has a knack for getting real life & soul into his sampled pianos. I happily own every sampled piano he's produced.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 19, 2020)

I still love the Seven Seas Grand and it’s EXS24, now Sampler, as well as Kontakt.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 19, 2020)

CGR said:


> Great review again Simeon. Per from Sampletekk said the inspiration for the upright 'Rain Piano' came after listening to Tom Waits 'Mule Variations' album (one of my "Desert Island Discs"). Per has a knack for getting real life & soul into his sampled pianos. I happily own every sampled piano he's produced.



Suggest @ CGR be asked to put on a face mask when posting here !!  Gloves too ?
Collecting any and all piano VSTi must be transmittable cuz I think it got me. 

Lessee .... Rain Mk2, 7CG - Seven Seas, TVBO, .... feeling faint ............

_Then there's selections over on other grand Threads _


----------

